

Ask HN: What is the potential of human technology? - pshapiro

What is the ultimate goal of human technology as we understand it at this stage?<p>Where will technology be in 1, 5, 10, 100, 10^3, 10^4 years?<p>Areas to consider:<p>* Locomotion<p>* Communication<p>* Agriculture/energy<p>* Infrastructure and social arrangements<p>As technologists, what are your thoughts on this?
======
coryl
The ultimate goal of technology is to make human lives better; more
comfortable, easier, safer, securer, etc.

I think Maslow's hierarchy of needs might help define the priority of
invention (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslows_hierarchy_of_needs>).

The ultimate step in this hierarchy is "self-actualization", whatever that is.
Once we satisfy our social, biological needs, (easy cheap food, plentiful
resources) we can work on technology to "self-actualize". This technology and
process could fundamentally change the meaning of being human.

~~~
anamax
> I think Maslow's hierarchy of needs might help define the priority of
> invention

Where's entertainment in that hierarchy of needs?

Maybe entertainment isn't a need, but it's a pretty strong want, a want that
has resulted in considerable invention already.

------
curt
People forget that technological development isn't linear but an exponential
curve. Once we get to a point where machines can design themselves the sky is
the limit. Right now all human knowledge doubles every 2 years. Look back at
the technology 50 years, or just 20 years ago and see how far we have come.
It's impossible to predict where we will be even just 20 years from now.

In the 20-30 year time frame everything from immortality to artificial
sentience could be possible.

~~~
icey
I hate image dropping in comments, but this picture of Apple's flagship
products 10 years ago and today seems relevant: <http://i.imgur.com/KhDWo.jpg>

------
turbojerry
There is no ultimate goal, though the idea of harnessing zero point energy if
it is possible is certainly intriguing, it might allow us to stop the universe
from ending in heat death, that would be quite an accomplishment.

